# Puppy update!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

So i havnt posted a thread in a while so today me and the chis took some photos before we went on a walk. Yesterday I washed and weighed them all. All their personalities are changing and maturing every day. Gucci is a mammys girl all she wants is cuddles, and shes head of the pack she eats first every feeding time. Pixie is a little cutie, she likes to hide under the sofa and peek out at me, her favourite toy is the crocodile she wont sleep without it. Darcy used to be really timid however she has alot more confidence now and stands up for herself too when they are all playing. Duchess is a little doll she is maturing lovely and reminds me of a little racoon haha, Im not sure what is going on with her coat at the moment, as I thought she was begining to blow her coat a couple of weeks ago however im not so sure anymore as shes a little fluff ball. Any opinions would be appreciated!
GUCCI. she turned 5 months 3 days ago, she now weighs, 38oz





PIXIE. 4 months and 3 weeks, and weighs 50oz





DARCY. 4 months and 3 weeks, and weighs, 50oz


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

DUCHESS. 5 months in 5 days, and weighs, 64oz




MILLIE. 1 year old on the 11th december, her final weight is 4.25lbs.




gucci & duchess



here are the new milk and pepper tops i got from bautique, its an italian site that sells some lovely brands such as charlottes dress, suckright, dosha dog, dogs of glamour, for pets only, inamorada, lella su, tilly tutti brilli. 
The shipping is extra fast ive ordered three times in the last couple of weeks and every parcel took less than 5 days to arrive as they ship within 24 hours, which i was really impressed with. You also get free shipping on over $75/£50.


im extra prepared this year, ive started Christmas shopping already  and wrapped my Secret Santas gifts here they are all wrapped and ready to post


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

OMG CUTENESS OVERLOAD! I don't know how you stand it lol. I just want to smush them all with kisses and snuggles! They all look fantastic


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

OMG they are all just way too pretty and adorable!!  Very good pictures too. I love how Gucci always looks like she has a smile on her face.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> OMG CUTENESS OVERLOAD! I don't know how you stand it lol. I just want to smush them all with kisses and snuggles! They all look fantastic


They are all little cuties  how are yours doing? Are you doing a secret Santa this year?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> OMG they are all just way too pretty and adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Gucci is always smiling bless her haha, she's such a character. Her walk is so cute, she prances round with her head up its so funny. I had a game on trying to get them to stay still for photos! I used my Nikon, have you took any photos of rocky and lilo lately?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gorgeous photos! All of the girls are growing up so perfectly. I love how they are all so close image. They must keep you so busy.
I'm loving the milk and paper tanks on the girls. What size are they wearing?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, my goodness !!! they are all so beautiful . they got bigger since the last time you posted pics ! My favorite is still Pixie though but I love them all. 

How do you like the Milk and Pepper tops ? they look really to me by the pics !!! 

oh, and it looks like someones chi is going to be very lucky to be getting all those pretty presents !!! I cant wait to see whats in them . 
we are still waiting to receive the things we ordered for our SS. cant wait to get them so we can package them up !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Gorgeous photos! All of the girls are growing up so perfectly. I love how they are all so close image. They must keep you so busy.
> I'm loving the milk and paper tanks on the girls. What size are they wearing?


Busy is one way to put it haha, or crazy or mental! Sharing equal attention and love between them all has me drained haha.
I love spending time with each of them individually though, seems like we bond a lot more like this. The milk and pepper is great I love it, they are wearing XS.
I was deciding between XS and XS-L as their sizing is pretty complicated but I'm happy with what I chose. 
What do you think of duchess' coat has she blown it yet or not?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> oh, my goodness !!! they are all so beautiful . they got bigger since the last time you posted pics ! My favorite is still Pixie though but I love them all.
> 
> How do you like the Milk and Pepper tops ? they look really to me by the pics !!!
> 
> ...


All the chis say Thankyou elaina!!! And give you lots of puppy love. 
My hubbys favourite is pixie too, pixie absolutely loves him! 
I love the milk and pepper I will definitely buy milk and pepper again, they quality is awesome and it's so pretty. I was abit wary about the sizing but they fit really nicely. I had so much fun shopping for my secret santa, it's great getting into the festive spirit. 
Have you got any milk and pepper? also do you know when we should be expecting the next 40% dc sale?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Busy is one way to put it haha, or crazy or mental! Sharing equal attention and love between them all has me drained haha.
> I love spending time with each of them individually though, seems like we bond a lot more like this. The milk and pepper is great I love it, they are wearing XS.
> I was deciding between XS and XS-L as their sizing is pretty complicated but I'm happy with what I chose.
> What do you think of duchess' coat has she blown it yet or not?



Well all of your girls are my fave. But facially I think Gucci is perfect! Darcy has grown up beautifully and so has pixie. Is Duchess really 4 lbs already?!!! I just did the conversion on my phone and it puts her at 4lbs. She has grown a ton! To me, it looks like her coat is getting longer. It's possible she has already blown it. She is such a pretty girl. Looks like Gucci will mature in 3 1/2 lbs range and Pixie and Darcy will be same size. 
I finally got one ss thing in today. It's gonna be a long wait for DC stuff.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Busy is one way to put it haha, or crazy or mental! Sharing equal attention and love between them all has me drained haha.
> I love spending time with each of them individually though, seems like we bond a lot more like this. The milk and pepper is great I love it, they are wearing XS.
> I was deciding between XS and XS-L as their sizing is pretty complicated but I'm happy with what I chose.
> What do you think of duchess' coat has she blown it yet or not?



They all look adorable. I'm not sure I can pick a favorite. You have the most beautiful smooth coats I've seen. I do really love the look of Gucci, she is so perfect! Is Duchess really 4 lbs already? I did the conversion on my phone and it says 4 lbs. she has grown so fast. It looks to me as if her coat is getting longer actually. Maybe she's already blown it.?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like my initial responsive went though after all. Go figure after I just re-typed it!😊


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Busy is one way to put it haha, or crazy or mental! Sharing equal attention and love between them all has me drained haha.
> ...


Aw thanks I do love my girls they are beautiful, Darcy has matured a lot, and yeah duchess is a big girl! She's like triple the size of Gucci it's crazy her coat makes her look bigger too. I think she may have already blown it :/ she has never really looked 'baldy' though that's why I'm unsure. Have you got any photos of your babies in the ugly stages?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw thanks I do love my girls they are beautiful, Darcy has matured a lot, and yeah duchess is a big girl! She's like triple the size of Gucci it's crazy her coat makes her look bigger too. I think she may have already blown it :/ she has never really looked 'baldy' though that's why I'm unsure. Have you got any photos of your babies in the ugly stages?



Every pup is different. I think when you brought Duchess home, her coat was blown already. Not every pup goes bald. Just their coat gets really short looking. Usually you notice it because when they are tinier pups, like 8 weeks old, her coat was probably poofy. But I think by the time you got her you didn't get the chance to compare the way her coat looked at 8 wks compared to the age she was when you brought her hm. She's gonna have a really nice coat. Yeah she's a big girl now, she should mature around 5 lbs or so. At this point it's looking like you may get stuck buying three different sizes. We shall see.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw thanks I do love my girls they are beautiful, Darcy has matured a lot, and yeah duchess is a big girl! She's like triple the size of Gucci it's crazy her coat makes her look bigger too. I think she may have already blown it :/ she has never really looked 'baldy' though that's why I'm unsure. Have you got any photos of your babies in the ugly stages?
> ...


I hope I don't have to get three different sizes  
also it is a possibility duchess coat had already blown since she was 12 weeks when she came home it does seem early though,don't you think?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


How old was she when you brought her home? Yes, I think it's possible her coat was blown already.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

She was 3 months when she came home


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

All my little loves in one thread!!!! Beautiful girlies.
Facially Gucci really reminds me of Pablo spitting image I just smile when I see her! Darcy is my favourite she is so cute she looks like a little sweetheart. Pixie looks like a total trouble maker but a gorgeous one and duchess is maturing lovely!! I can see her neck scruff coming in shell be a stunning blue LC! And my little mills is looking amazing as always!!! She doesn't need any compliments she knows she's a cutie ! Your bunch really are some of the nicest chi's I've seen. Love them all to bits!! There mam aint so bad either lol!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> All my little loves in one thread!!!! Beautiful girlies.
> Facially Gucci really reminds me of Pablo spitting image I just smile when I see her! Darcy is my favourite she is so cute she looks like a little sweetheart. Pixie looks like a total trouble maker but a gorgeous one and duchess is maturing lovely!! I can see her neck scruff coming in shell be a stunning blue LC! And my little mills is looking amazing as always!!! She doesn't need any compliments she knows she's a cutie
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thanks so much!  i totally agree about Gucci and pabs, ecspecially in guccis fourth photo! Darcy is a sweetheart, she is so timid it's adorable.
Pixie is a little missy haha you would love her. I would love to have them all meet Pablo and neeva one day, maybe at a dog show inbetween us? We could even enter our babies for fun


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

They are growing up beautifully Jessica! They are each very different in their characteristics. Love seeing the changes. I couldn't possibly pick a favorite, I bet you are loving watching them during the day, I never get enough of watching mine.
They are truly a beautiful group.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> They are growing up beautifully Jessica! They are each very different in their characteristics. Love seeing the changes. I couldn't possibly pick a favorite, I bet you are loving watching them during the day, I never get enough of watching mine.
> They are truly a beautiful group.



aw thankyou so much deb, I love that they all have different qualities. 
I find it crazy that Gucci weighs the least yet is the feistiest little girl she leads them all. Shes such a mamas girl. 
whos the most dominant out of mia, raisin and lily?


----------



## miss nomer (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh my gosh what a beautiful bunch. They are lovely. I think Duchess is particularly adorable coz I love the fluff, but they are all gorgeous, truly. :love5:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks so much! Duchess says thanks so much, she has her eye on Titan haha 
How is he doing?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Great photos and I love the description of each of their personalities. My fave is probs Pixie but that's only because I have a thing for black Chi's. They are actually all stunning.


----------



## miss nomer (Oct 26, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Thanks so much! Duchess says thanks so much, she has her eye on Titan haha
> How is he doing?


He's doing great, thanks,  except when he thinks every blanket is his toilet. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to have a chi girlfriend. He pesters poor Lila enough already. Thinks he's a bit of a Romeo. :king:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> I know Gucci is always smiling bless her haha, she's such a character. Her walk is so cute, she prances round with her head up its so funny. I had a game on trying to get them to stay still for photos! I used my Nikon, have you took any photos of rocky and lilo lately?


Aww that's cute! It would be amazing if you manage to get a picture of all of them together at some point, but I can imagine it would be hard to get them all to sit still. I struggle with just 2 sometimes. haha And yeah I take so many pictures of them all the time. lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Great photos and I love the description of each of their personalities. My fave is probs Pixie but that's only because I have a thing for black Chi's. They are actually all stunning.


Thanks so much! I love how pixie and nibbler are so similar! 
Are you looking forward to doing your SS?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

miss nomer said:


> He's doing great, thanks,  except when he thinks every blanket is his toilet. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to have a chi girlfriend. He pesters poor Lila enough already. Thinks he's a bit of a Romeo. :king:



Oh I think he will break that blacket habit soon, I've had such a game on trying to potty train them all at the same time. Since they all copy eachother it's like if one of them makes a mistake they all do and it feels like your back to square one! I love it 'little Romeo and Juliet"


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's cute! It would be amazing if you manage to get a picture of all of them together at some point, but I can imagine it would be hard to get them all to sit still. I struggle with just 2 sometimes. haha And yeah I take so many pictures of them all the time. lol


I have tried getting a photo of them all together and the result was four crazy chis doing laps of the room after one another getting one to stay still is hard but getting them all to stand at the same time feels impossible haha  
From puppies to adults did your calm down considerably? I can't put my finger on when millie chilled out.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> I have tried getting a photo of them all together and the result was four crazy chis doing laps of the room after one another getting one to stay still is hard but getting them all to stand at the same time feels impossible haha
> From puppies to adults did your calm down considerably? I can't put my finger on when millie chilled out.


Ah yeah I can imagine it's crazy for you right now during the puppy stages! haha My chis have definitely calmed down over time. I'm not sure exactly when it happened, but I remember noticing at about 1 year old that things had gotten much easier. And now that they're 2.5 years old, they're even more chilled out. They have a lot of energy, but not in an out of control puppy way. haha


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Ah yeah I can imagine it's crazy for you right now during the puppy stages! haha My chis have definitely calmed down over time. I'm not sure exactly when it happened, but I remember noticing at about 1 year old that things had gotten much easier. And now that they're 2.5 years old, they're even more chilled out. They have a lot of energy, but not in an out of control puppy way. haha


At least I will only have to go through it once all together, they are so crazy haha I wouldn't change them though


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Thanks so much! I love how pixie and nibbler are so similar!
> Are you looking forward to doing your SS?


Yeah me too. I have been having so much fun shopping for my SS. I have ordered some stuff which will be sent directly to her and then I have a few small things to send from here. 

Are you having fun with it?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Yeah me too. I have been having so much fun shopping for my SS. I have ordered some stuff which will be sent directly to her and then I have a few small things to send from here.
> 
> Are you having fun with it?



I'm glad you have found some lovely things. I've had loads of fun, really got me excited for Christmas I hope my SS loves all I chose


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

They are are so tiny and sweet in their new clothes!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Photobuff42 said:


> They are are so tiny and sweet in their new clothes!


They are titchy bless them and Thankyou I do love the new milk and pepper tops


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> All the chis say Thankyou elaina!!! And give you lots of puppy love.
> My hubbys favourite is pixie too, pixie absolutely loves him!
> I love the milk and pepper I will definitely buy milk and pepper again, they quality is awesome and it's so pretty. I was abit wary about the sizing but they fit really nicely. I had so much fun shopping for my secret santa, it's great getting into the festive spirit.
> Have you got any milk and pepper? also do you know when we should be expecting the next 40% dc sale?


no, I don't have any milk and pepper dog clothes but after seeing how cute they look on your girls, I really want some. I want the ones you got. I love those 2 tops ! but, I think I will wait till DC starts carrying them cause it would be the best price I think . 

my guess is that the 40% off DC sale will be for black Friday ( Nov.27 ) , or Cyber Monday (Nov.30th ) . I think that's when Melissa had it last year. but, there is no knowing for sure. she may not even have one but i'm really hoping she does


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> no, I don't have any milk and pepper dog clothes but after seeing how cute they look on your girls, I really want some. I want the ones you got. I love those 2 tops ! but, I think I will wait till DC starts carrying them cause it would be the best price I think .
> 
> my guess is that the 40% off DC sale will be for black Friday ( Nov.27 ) , or Cyber Monday (Nov.30th ) . I think that's when Melissa had it last year. but, there is no knowing for sure. she may not even have one but i'm really hoping she does


I hope Melissa adds them soon. I'm looking forward to the 40% off sale there's a few things I want


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my Jessica, they are all so beautiful!! They are really changing from their baby pictures. It's so fun seeing the changes and sharing in their 1st year. Thanks for posting new pictures. I love the Milk and Pepper tanks and of course all their other things too.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Oh my Jessica, they are all so beautiful!! They are really changing from their baby pictures. It's so fun seeing the changes and sharing in their 1st year. Thanks for posting new pictures. I love the Milk and Pepper tanks and of course all their other things too.


thanks so much! hows your new puppy doing? 
I cant wait to see more photos of the little beauty


----------

